# SSD Raid 0 for OS install?



## OVRKIL (Feb 24, 2009)

Greetings,

I'm in the process of building a new gaming PC and I'm deciding on my storage configuration.  I was thinking of going with a SSD raid 0 for the OS and a separate 500 GB HDD for everything else.  Has anyone tried this yet and is it worth it?

Here's the drives that I'm looking at...

SSDs -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220341

HDD -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320

The other option is to use the following drive in a raid 0 config and partition it appropriatley for the OS and everything else.

HDD -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

Thanks
OVRKIL


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 24, 2009)

I really don't think an SSD Raid for just the OS i worth it. You might shed afew seconds... but is that worth it? I'd say two 320GB, 500GB or 640GB drives in Raid 0 - for everything.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 24, 2009)

The prices are still to high for me to try, but if you got the cash and are willing to buy the SSD's, then go for it. They are fast in RAID 0 and are worth it for the OS, but if you are also gonna use it for storage, I'd recommend getting a larger SSD or just getting a few large HDD's.


----------



## OVRKIL (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmmm.....I think I'll go the cost effective route and get the 2 WD black 500GB and raid'em.  I got to do something soon my aging socket 478 (5 yrs old!!) is getting tired and its raided 75 GB raptors are still going strong but I dont want to push my luck.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## thebeephaha (Feb 25, 2009)

Get a new motherboard, cpu, memory and video first.

Keep the raptors for now.

New drives on that old 478 rig is going to be rather pointless.


----------



## OVRKIL (Feb 25, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> Get a new motherboard, cpu, memory and video first.
> 
> Keep the raptors for now.
> 
> New drives on that old 478 rig is going to be rather pointless.



Sorry, I meant to mention that I'm about to build a new gaming PC, as soon as I get my tax refund, in a few weeks.  My new build is listed in my system specs.  Sorry for the confusion, my wifes gonna get my old gaming rig and the Dell she uses will become my network media server.


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 25, 2009)

Get two 640 AAKS, they are fast! People get 100 m/b with one! Look at this thread.


----------



## OVRKIL (Feb 25, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Get two 640 AAKS, they are fast! People get 100 m/b with one! Look at this thread.



Would the Black version of that HDD perform any better?  I think the only difference is the 32 MB cache.  It's only a $5 difference!


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 25, 2009)

Two of These


----------



## MightyG80 (Feb 27, 2009)

Even 1 SSD is hell of a lot faster than a traditional mechanical drive, i think its overkill using 2 in RAID 0 config. Personally i would prefer buying 1 large capacity SSD so i could cram some other software in it and not only the OS ( like some games that is )


----------

